# a good short haired GSD?



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

Since we live in Florida, I don't want to get something like a great pyrenees because I'm afraid they'll get too hot.. What is a good GSD with a shorter coat?


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Anatolian's have shorter hair.
I think that's about the only one.
Great Pyranese (sp?) , Maremma (sp?) and Karakachans all have long hair. Not sure if there are any other breeds of LGDs.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Anatolians have shorter coats, but they tend to bite strangers if you are not present(liability issues) Anatolians are the only dogs that will do that.

Pyrs have three main coat types, silky, cotton, and wool. The silky coats will blow themselves out when it is hot, the cottons are easy to brush, and the wool coats matt easily and are very hard to take care of.

Komondors have very long, corded coats, but from what I've read and heard from breeders, they are extremely easy to take care of. They will lose their cords every year or two and unlike other long haired breeds, their hair protects them from the heat and the cold. I would love to have a Kom


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

My hubby wants a LGD, probably a Pyr, but, are you in a very rural area? Because they bark, alot, and they dig big holes. I'm sure my neighbors would object! Hubby can't tolerate our Mini Schnauzers barking, he'd have the LGD living in the house! I think the Maremma has a medium length coat. But, that dog really has a mind of its own (which they need to do their job). 

I've found my Mini Horses are pretty good guards, I've seperated them into my back pastures, they still have goats as friends. They can still see each other and interact over the fence. But, they are really canine aggressive. Surprising to me as I've always had dogs with full size horses.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Our neighbors on both sides of us are about 3/4 of a mile away. Before we got the dogs we went to all the neighbors and told them that the dogs may roam a little bit and that they would be barking all night long. We told them they were for coyote control to protect the goats. All of our neighbors were fine with it and they have never shot our dogs.

They do bark all night, but only because its their job :wink:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Our barn isn't too far from our house. Like maybe 200 ft. and the dogs barking doesn't bother us. It's not an annoying high pitch bark.
I have neighbors that are relatively close and I have had no complaints. Ours are fenced in and cannot get out so they don't roam. The only time mine dig is to get a cool spot in the dirt.


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

I do believe the Belgian Turvurian is a good livestock dog. It looks like a narrow nosed, short haired GSD. The turvurian is not to be confused with the Belgian Malinois, that has a long thick coat. Rottweilers can also be used as a LSG. :wink:


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

We just adopted two Malinois (which are the short-haired variety of Belgian Sheepdogs). See these sites for more info:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/belgianmalinois.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgian_Sh ... _(Malinois)

You can see photos of the pups we imported from Holland under my posting today. We've done a lot of research on these before selecting them, so pm me if you want more info. They are high-energy, positive-reinforcement-only, experienced-dog-people kind of dogs - but, our dog club swears by them! So, we took the leap and now have two. They are more physically and mentally advanced at 8 and 9 weeks than my bother-in-law's pure GSD pup is at 15 weeks. Not that I don't LOVE GSDs, my boy is 7 yo (see photo of him with one of our goats in my signature) - he's just too big at 95 lbs and gets too hot here. When we had that dog break in and bite one of the kids (goats), he wanted to get in the pen even though it was so dark we couldn't see what was going on - he couldn't get over the fence, but he knew that dog was in the pen. The Malinois can clear a 7' fence without touching it. So, you have to train the heck out of them, but they can be amazing! And, are super protective, too.


----------

